

YouTube Founders AVOS Acquire Tap11 Analytics Firm - ChrisArchitect
http://www.avos.com/youtube-founders-acquire-tap11/

======
ChrisArchitect
wow, these guys been pretty busy, on the hunt to get something together using
a portfolio of services obviously. Good news for some startups, or in
Delicious' case, some left-to-die orhpans

